# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Toad Ear Explanation ?

## Logan

Everyone probably has done it to their toad or seen it on YouTube, when you scratch a toad behind it's ear, it moves it's head to that side. These YouTube videos usually claim that it's "tickling them", or "they like it." Is this true? I have never seen an explanation for it. Does anybody have an explanation? By best guess is that it is only a defense mechanism.

----------


## Brian

I happily haven't seen these videos but it sounds like the defense posture they assume when hopping away is no longer an option. They aim their most toxic area, the parotid glands, towards the thing that's threatening to eat them. They may also hunker down, inflate, and remain immobile- probably in the hopes of not being seen and also being harder to swallow. 

In other words, every time these people are doing this to their toad they're putting the fear of being eaten into it. I'm sure the toads don't find it in any way amusing.

----------


## Carlos

Agree with Brian!  Also, seems to me scratching/touching the toad skin close to it's tympani might create vibrations that sound very loud, even painful, to the toad  :Frown:  .

----------


## Xubby

The toad isn't just leaning his head, but the entire back as well, presenting the largest silhouette possible towards the "threat". The toads almost always seem to be flattening/puffing up, too. All of this makes them look larger, and hopefully, more threatening. A lot of the captive ones on Youtube seem to be less... well, scared, but I have to wonder if they're lowering their head to protect the  ear, rather than get your attention at an "itchy spot".

Not to beat a dead horse with this reply, but yeah, every bit of what they do seems to suggest a defensive posture. It does look cute, I admit, but it's kind of depressing when you realize they're probably just scared. I hadn't considered things from the membrane vibration perspective, but I'd bet you're right. The odds of enjoying having your eardrum smashed against seems... low.

----------


## limnologist

Ive never experienced this with my toads /:1

----------

